# Gentoo Installation

## pablo_supertux

Hallo Leute

ich bin nue hier und nue mit Gentoo. Ich benutze zur Zeit SuSE 8.2 aber langsam kotzt mich das System an, da SuSE immer ihren eigenen Mist einbaut. Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, einen Umstieg zu machen und bei Debian zu versuchen. Ich hatte keine Probleme damit, aber da einige Komilitonen auch gentoo habe, habe ich mich entschieden, Gentoo zu installieren.   :Very Happy: 

Nun, ich habe jedem Schritt von http://www.gentoo.rg/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1 gefolgt und alles lief sehr gut. Ich habe stage3 runtergeladen und heute war ich schon fertig, emerge system hat alnge gedauert. Naja, den kernel, denn ich genommen hab ist der kernel-2.4.24 (emerge --usepkg vanilla-sources). Nun lilo konfiguriert und neu gebootet und alles lieg gut. Nur dass ich folgedes bekommen habe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * Failed to bring eth0 up
> 
> 

 

Das Problem ist etwas mit netmount oder sowas.

Und dabei habe ich alles so gemacht, wie in der Einleitung. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum, oder was ich machen sollte?

Noch was, mein Keymap ist us, d.h. ich habe eine deutsche Tastatur, aber die Tasten "auf englisch". Wie heißt Keymap für deutsche Tastatur?

Danke

----------

## Cryssli

 *Quote:*   

> Noch was, mein Keymap ist us, d.h. ich habe eine deutsche Tastatur, aber die Tasten "auf englisch". Wie heißt Keymap für deutsche Tastatur?
> 
> 

 

In /etc/rc.conf KEYMAP in

KEYMAP="de"

aendern.

----------

## noleti

--usepkg vannilla-sources?

wenn dort der treiber für deine netzwerkkarte als modul drin ist musst du bei /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.4 dieses modul eintragen damit es beim systemstart geladen wird...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Meine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 sieht so aus:

```

evdev

input

joydev

keybdev

mousedev

bttv

bw-qcam

c-qcam

cpia

cpia_usb

msp3400

pms

stradis

tda7432

tda9875

tda9887

tuner

tvaudio

videodev

dummy

parport

ali5455

sound

uart401

via82cxxx_audio

fbcon-cfb16

fbcon-cfb24

fbcon-cfb32

fbcon-cfb8

sstfb

rivafb

bluez

```

Ich habe eine Ethernet Karte von Intel, oder so war im SuSE konfiguriert. Leider gibt es unter SusE diese Datei nicht (/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4) und da kann ich nicht sehen, wie das Module heißt.

----------

## amne

Poste mal den Output von

```
lspci
```

Damit sollte sich dann vermutlich herausfinden lassen, was du für deine Netzwerkkarte brauchst.

----------

## pablo_supertux

```
lspci

bash: lspci: command not found

```

 :Question:  tja, das hab ich wohl nicht

----------

## amne

Ups, ich hatte angenommen, das sei in der Defaultinstallation dabei. Da es nicht so ist:

```
emerge sys-apps/pciutils

lscpi
```

Sofern es keine Abhängigkeiten gibt sollte das nicht länger als 2 Minuten dauern  :Wink: .

----------

## MrTom

Wenn es eine Intel-NIC ist könne es ein Fehler sein, den ich auch schon mal hatte.

Es gibt für 100 MBit zwei Treiber, einen "echten" und einen "alternativen". 

Scheinbar hat der Kernel manchmal das Problem sich falsch zu entscheiden und dann wird der Treiber nicht geladen. Das passiert natürlich meistens mit genkernel, da dann alles in den Kernel aktiviert ist, was da ist.

So läuft es bei mir ohne Probleme

```
    │<M>   EtherExpressPro/100 support (eepro100, original Becker driver) │ │

  │ │[ ]     Use PIO instead of MMIO                                      │ │

  │ │< >   EtherExpressPro/100 support (e100, Alternate Intel driver)     │ │

```

Ganz nebenbei... Entweder ich hab es übersehen, oder in der autoload steht Deine NIC nicht drin.

lsmod

modprobe eepro100

lsmod

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

Wenn Du eine Intel hast, sollte er nun gehen. Dann einfach

eepro100 in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 eintragen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Irgendetwas sagt mir, dass es an meiner Karte liegt. Denn Debian konnte sie auch nicht benutzen erkennen. Als ich das erste Mal Debian installiert hab, hat die Karte funktioniert, Problemlos. Ich hab sie eine neue gekauft und gewechselt, da ich dachte, dass die alte kaputt war. Un dim Kernel habe ich das auch ausgewählt, also, glaube ich, es liegt daran. Ich werde sie wechseln und mal sehen, was passiert.

Jedenfalls, danke für die Antworte.

----------

## MrTom

Mal eine doofe Frage...

Hat die Karte mit der LiveCD von Gentoo funktioniert?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Mal eine doofe Frage...
> 
> Hat die Karte mit der LiveCD von Gentoo funktioniert?

 

Ich habe eben grad die LiveCD (http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/1.4/livecd/basic/x86-basic-1.4-20030911.iso) runtergalden und ausprobiert. Von dort aus ging es, problemlos. Das verstehe ich aber nicht. Vielleicht habe ich was bei der Konfiguration des Kernels vergessen. Ist diese basic LiveCD gut zum Installieren? ich wollte unter SuSE machen, aber lieber nicht, keine Ahnung was der SuSE Kernel für Mist einbaut.

----------

## Fibbs

Hey pablito!

Ich bin grad über den thread geflogen...

Wenn die Karte mit der LiveCD doch funktioniert, dann boote doch mit dieser und schau Dir dann die Ausgabe von lsmod und lspci an und poste die Ausgaben hier.

Die gentoo-LiveCD arbeitet, soweit ich weiß, auch mit Modulen und hat nicht sämtliche Netzwerktreiber im Kernel fest eingebacken, also solltest Du mit lspci sehen, welcher geladen wird.

Ansonsten könnte dir die Ausgabe von dmesg helfen.

Dem Ding kommst Du scho auf die Spur!

Saludos, Salsero

----------

## pablo_supertux

Nun, ich poste gerade von Gentoo LiveCD. Ihr werder es nicht glauben, aber ich hab nen dummen Fehler gemacht. Ich habe 

jetyt geckeckt, welche Karte benutze ich zurzeit. Und zwar, die Intel Karte ist jedenfalls draussen  :Very Happy: 

lscpi sagt:

Ethernet Controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. Ethernet 100/10 MBit (rev 31)

Naja, irren ist menschlich, dass koennte (Mist, hab jetzt nur Deutsche Tastatur auf Englisch) sein, warum es nicht 

funktionierte. Ich habe immer nur Intel Ethernet Dings beim Kernel Backen ausgewaehlt.

Naja, ich werde jedenfalls von Anfang an neu versuchen.

----------

## MrTom

Das erklärt natürlich alles  :Wink: 

DIe ISO sollte schon OK sein. Würd halt von Stage1 installieren, da diese ISO ohne Optimierung ist. Mach ich aber auch meistens so... Wenn Du von Stage3 loslegen willst, würde ich eine für Pentium4 (oder was Du halt für eine CPU hast) runterladen.

----------

## Fibbs

Was spricht dagegen, von der LiveCD wieder ins installierte Gentoo zu chrooten und dort den Kernel neu zu bauen, diesmal mit der richtige Netzwerkkarte als Treiber?

----------

## MrTom

Upps...Sollte genauer lesen. System ist ja schon drau. 

Da hat _Salsero_ natürlich recht    :Embarassed: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@_salsero_: Bingo, das habe ich gestern Abend gemacht. Leider hatte ich heute keine Zeit und den Kernel habe ich noch nicht gebacken.

----------

## rc

Hi,

muss das für die deutsche keymap in der /etc/rc.conf nicht    KEYMAP="de-latin1"    heissen. ?

----------

## shermann

 *rc wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> muss das für die deutsche keymap nicht    KEYMAP="de-latin1"    heissen. ?

 

Wenn Du in das Keymap Directory schaust, hast Du genau 3 Möglichkeiten:

```

ls -al /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de*

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          295 Oct 28  2002 de-latin1-nodeadkeys.map.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          912 Oct 28  2002 de-latin1.map.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          858 Oct 28  2002 de.map.gz

```

Regards,

\sh

----------

## pablo_supertux

 :Mad:  :Mad: 

Also, ich weiß ehrlich nicht, wie das weiter geht. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bringing eth0 up
> 
> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
> ...

 

lscpi sagt: 

Ethernet Controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. Ethernet 100/10 MBit (rev 31)

Die Netzwerkkarte wurde erkannt, es sollte eigentlich funktionieren, aber warum nicht?

[edit]

Ich habe die Netzwerkarte gewechselt, jetzt sagt lspci

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100] (rev 0c)

Es funktioniert trotzdem nicht.

[/edit]

----------

## pablo_supertux

Gut, jetzt habe ich geschafft, dass das Netzwerk hochgeht. Leider gibt es noch ein kleines Problemchen.

Ich habe adsl-setup ausgeführt. Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich das erste Mal adsl-start eingebe, nix passiert. Es wird nicht verbunden, als wäre das Passwort falsch. Das nächste Mal verbindet sich Problemlos, als wäre es nicht was passiert. Wer kann sich dieses Verhalten erklärem?

----------

## boris64

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Gut, jetzt habe ich geschafft, dass das Netzwerk hochgeht. Leider gibt es noch ein kleines Problemchen.
> 
> Ich habe adsl-setup ausgeführt. Das Problem ist, dass wenn ich das erste Mal adsl-start eingebe, nix passiert. Es wird nicht verbunden, als wäre das Passwort falsch. Das nächste Mal verbindet sich Problemlos, als wäre es nicht was passiert. Wer kann sich dieses Verhalten erklärem?

 

guck mal hier, hört sich ganz nach deinem problem an

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128936

----------

